# Crossing red angus



## robert23239 (May 10, 2009)

Hello,

Anyone know about crossing red Angus Heifer with Charolais ? HAve an opportunity and just don't how cave will turn out.

Robert


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

Make sure that the bull is calving ease.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Hiefer? Charolais is one of the last ones I would breed a Hiefer to. The risk of calving problems is too high.


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

Charolais is an excellent terminal cross, but not for breeding heifers.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

If you find a good low birth weight bull he should be fine. I used to have one. Had him for years and I think I only pulled about 2 or 3 calves out of about 100 heifers. Will make a nice buckskin calf. If you want a good heifer bull buy a bull born to a heifer that didn't have problems,


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I would also shy away from a Charolais with a heifer.


----------

